# Advices for the men ( The symptoms of the real female orgasm)



## Erol (Apr 24, 2009)

%70 of Women simulate as they get orgasm during sex.. 
Some of them needs to do it to please the men..But the others use that way to escape from sex quickly..
It is so stupid to ask them if they got orgasm as well..They can scream or cheer you up with lustful words in the fake way
So you would feel pretty manly.. if you want to know that your woman gets real orgasm with you, you better read these matters

*During orgasm;

1-) The nipples get erected

2-) The eyeballs get bigger

3-) The clitoris gets redden and becomes smaller

3-) The anus gets smaller

4-) Fastest breathing happens

5-) High body temprature and sweat happens by high blood pressure

6-) The nose gets itchy slightly in the short time before the orgasm

7-) The skin between breasts, gets redden

 The feet start to move. Especially the thumb gets perpendicular 

9-) The throat gets dry and swallow happens

10-) The juice flows out from vagina

11-) The vagina's walls get swollen and wide*


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

YAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah so?


----------



## Farfignewton (Aug 10, 2008)

Erol said:


> %70 of Women simulate as they get orgasm during sex..
> Some of them needs to do it to please the men..But the others use that way to escape from sex quickly..
> It is so stupid to ask them if they got orgasm as well..They can scream or cheer you up with lustful words in the fake way
> So you would feel pretty manly.. if you want to know that your woman gets real orgasm with you, you better read these matters
> ...


Lol. ok, maybe this is how you know that your female orgasms, but it certainly does not give a good indicator for the wide variety of specimens that constitute the world of women. 

I would make the list more like:

1) major change in breathing pattern- either faster or slower

2) uncontrolled speech or blurted words

3) uncontrollable shaking

4) rhythmic clenching of the vagina- you can tell the difference between real and performance clenching- real involves the whole vagina and fake does not- fake more so involves just the entrance clenching

5) she shoves you in really deep

6) she bites you or pull your hair really hard while the above is going on


Ultimately, the female orgasm is a loss of control. If your woman acts a certain way during sex and then suddenly acts crazy or intense then she's either close or she just made it over the edge. 

According to my husband, I get quiet, quit moving, stop breathing, and then I shake uncontrollably and curse. Sometimes I practically rip the hair out of his head or I bite his shoulder depending on what we are doing.

lol. Here I am talking about sex like I actually get any now-a-days...

Good topic though. Too many women fake it and do a disservice to themselves and their man.


----------



## Erol (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes I agree with you all are not same on every woman.. But I just talked about general


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

I think by looking for "general" (or rather generic) signs, a man may miss out on something. Learn your woman's pattern and you will know what her particular signs are. Faking can be pretty good, but if you're real with yourself, you'll often know that she didn't really orgasm if it's a long-term partner that you know well. Now, if she's NEVER had a real one with you, then there's no way to compare and really know. In that case, she'll have to be willing to communicate openly and stop faking in order for both of you to work on the problem.


----------



## Erol (Apr 24, 2009)

MsLady said:


> I think by looking for "general" (or rather generic) signs, a man may miss out on something. Learn your woman's pattern and you will know what her particular signs are. Faking can be pretty good, but if you're real with yourself, you'll often know that she didn't really orgasm if it's a long-term partner that you know well. Now, if she's NEVER had a real one with you, then there's no way to compare and really know. In that case, she'll have to be willing to communicate openly and stop faking in order for both of you to work on the problem.


No man deserves to be deceived like that ..it is so unfair..Honesty the most important matter in the long term relationship..if a wife loves her man unconditionally, she must be honest in every way


----------

